# السلامة فى المعامل



## ك انوس (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الفضلاء (مطلوب منى محاضرة عن السلامة فى المعامل حيث لننى اعمل بشركة تكرير بترول ولا اعرف ماذا ساقول )ارجو من حضراتك المساعدة والافاده حيث اننى لسة جديد بالعمل


----------



## علي الحميد (11 مارس 2009)

الطلب غير واضح !!!

ما هي المعامل المقصودة هل هي المختبرات أم معامل تكرير النفط !!!


----------



## ك انوس (11 مارس 2009)

*لا يا سيدى انا اقصد فى المعامل (_المختبرات)*

اقصد ياسيدى على السبيعى بالمعامل (المختبرات)التى يتم فيها اجراء اختبارات معمل للمياه ومعمل اخر للزيت (الفلاش بوينت و كثافه ولزوجةواختبارات تخرى عديدة)


----------



## علي الحميد (12 مارس 2009)

حمل الملف التالي .. لكن كله بالانجليزي

http://www.sssih.com/lab.zip


----------



## م/وفاء (12 مارس 2009)

اللينك مشششششششششش شغال 

نرجو المساعده


----------



## علي الحميد (12 مارس 2009)

اللينك شغال وآخر حلاوة ... 

ليت أحد الأخوة يخبرنا هل الرابط يعمل عند أم لا لأنه عندي سليم 100%...


----------



## ك انوس (12 مارس 2009)

*الرابط لايعمل*

اخى الكريم على السبيعى الرابط لايعمل


----------



## علي الحميد (12 مارس 2009)

تم إصلاح المشكلة ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مارس 2009)

الملف يعمل أخي علي
بارك الله فيك


----------

